# Nexus 5 - Android 4.4



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

So the new Nexus is out, looks good but happy with my Nexus 4, looking forward to the latest 4.4 download when it comes out.

At £299 seems to be a great price and should sell well.

Anyone planing on getting one? Carphone warehouse are selling them at £295 as well.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting one ... My GF works for CPW so hopefully i get it with some small discount.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

anyone have one yet??


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Alzak said:


> I'm thinking about getting one ... My GF works for CPW so hopefully i get it with some small discount.


Cool if you do get one be good to hear your thoughts. Really like my Nexus 4 works very well indeed.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Alzak said:


> I'm thinking about getting one ... My GF works for CPW so hopefully i get it with some small discount.


I wonder if it will be the same as the Nexus 4 on the retail side of things.

Although you could buy it from Google for a brilliant price, the price buying it from the shops, or on contract, wasn't much less than all the other phones.

You really had to buy it directly from Google.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Kerr said:


> I wonder if it will be the same as the Nexus 4 on the retail side of things.
> 
> Although you could buy it from Google for a brilliant price, the price buying it from the shops, or on contract, wasn't much less than all the other phones.
> 
> You really had to buy it directly from Google.


It is saying on the Carphonewarehouse site that it is £295 sim free and google is £299. Seems odd as you say last time Expansys sold the Nexus 4 it was about £50-£60 more expensive that google.


----------



## PerryGunn (Sep 27, 2012)

M4D YN said:


> anyone have one yet??


Not yet :thumb:

Ordered from Google last night, dispatch scheduled by 5th Nov - can't get it from CPW as, AFAIK, they're only doing the 16GB version


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

PerryGunn said:


> Not yet :thumb:
> 
> Ordered from Google last night, dispatch scheduled by 5th Nov - can't get it from CPW as, AFAIK, they're only doing the 16GB version


Lucky Boy, I'm over the moon with the Nexus4, bought my Mrs one for Christmas when they dropped the price to £159.:speechles for the money nothing can compare.


----------



## PerryGunn (Sep 27, 2012)

robertdon777 said:


> Lucky Boy, I'm over the moon with the Nexus4, bought my Mrs one for Christmas when they dropped the price to £159.:speechles for the money nothing can compare.


I've been waiting for it to be released - I've currently got a SIM-Free Galaxy Note that I ordered from Amazon.de when it was first released about two years ago and, even though it's still in perfect condition, I just feel the need for a change and fancy something with vanilla Android


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

I picked one up from cpw this morning for £295. I also have a galaxy s4 so will make a decision after a few days of which one will be sold on. 

First impressions are that pure android and kitkat is much quicker and slicker than 4.2 on the g4. Design and feel is really lovely, even nicer than the nexus 4 which I thought was a superb device. Battery is going down very quickly but I haven't charged it yet and the first few cycles are always a bit poor.

IPS screens take some getting used to, pin sharp and bright but a bit washed out but then everything looks washed out next to an amoled screen.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm quite happy with my Nexus 4, the 5 is not a giant leap forward as some predicted and when Kitkat comes over the air my Nexus will be running KK well before Samsung, LG and Sony get it :lol::lol:


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Love my 4 so don't feel the need to upgrade, may just wait for the 6.


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

I've got the Nexus 5 on the way  Should be here tomorrow 
So now my Nexus 4 & Samsung Galaxy Nexus now get to live in the man drawer


----------



## PerryGunn (Sep 27, 2012)

Got my tracking information and it's out on the van for delivery...


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

InfinityLoop said:


> I've got the Nexus 5 on the way  Should be here tomorrow
> So now my Nexus 4 & Samsung Galaxy Nexus now get to live in the man drawer


Lucky you :thumb: Upgrade the Nexus 4 to 4.4 when you can and sell it, prob still get good money for it.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

One of the guys on another forum was telling us about an interesting little feature he found on his Nexus 5.

When an unknown caller called him, the phone Googles the number and displayed the company name and a picture of their offices on the screen before answering.

I sadly think that is pretty cool.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Still waiting for the OTA update for my 4 
@Kerr I suppose that is a software feature and you are right it is cool.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Kerr said:


> One of the guys on another forum was telling us about an interesting little feature he found on his Nexus 5.
> 
> When an unknown caller called him, the phone Googles the number and displayed the company name and a picture of their offices on the screen before answering.
> 
> I sadly think that is pretty cool.


Very cool, now all those ppi morons should get caught out 

Hope this feature is on the 4.4 update for the Nexus 4


----------



## PerryGunn (Sep 27, 2012)

Well, had mine a week and it's great, build quality is good, screen is bright and clear, vanilla Kit Kat is a nice change from Samsung's skinned Android OS - battery life could be a little better but it lasts me through the day and, from experience, Li battery life improves a little after the first half dozen charges

All in all, at £340 for the 32Gb version, it's superb value for money


----------



## smiler1207 (Oct 9, 2013)

Anyone know when the nexus 4 will be updated?


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

smiler1207 said:


> Anyone know when the nexus 4 will be updated?


I don't think there is a date, they have just said in the coming weeks.

I personally think it is taking too long, should be out now.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

PerryGunn said:


> Well, had mine a week and it's great, build quality is good, screen is bright and clear, vanilla Kit Kat is a nice change from Samsung's skinned Android OS - battery life could be a little better but it lasts me through the day and, from experience, Li battery life improves a little after the first half dozen charges
> 
> All in all, at £340 for the 32Gb version, it's superb value for money


Where did you order it from?

Looked on the Google store and it says "dispatched from warehouse in 4 - 5 weeks".


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Kiashuma said:


> I don't think there is a date, they have just said in the coming weeks.
> 
> I personally think it is taking too long, should be out now.


you can get a port of kitkat from the Nexus 5 over at XDA :thumb:


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Just woke up this morning to find my Nexus 4 has been given the KitKat update over the air


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Scotty Pro said:


> Just woke up this morning to find my Nexus 4 has been given the KitKat update over the air


Not on mine yet, they must role it out bit by bit.

Let us know your thoughts, is it better /worse?


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

Updated my 4 to Kitkat over the air. Still using my iPhone 4S at the moment. I like the idea of google auto googling the number that calls you.

May just have to swap my SIM over to try Kitkat for a few days


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Lucky folk, still not got my update yet.

This is where apple have it nailed one update for everyone at the same time.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

My Nexus 4 had the 4.4 Kit Kat upgrade lastnight


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Mine got it today but it won't download it for some reason


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Got my update working, on the face if it does not seem to change much at all. time will tell not had time to look at it properly yet.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Kiashuma said:


> Got my update working, on the face if it does not seem to change much at all. time will tell not had time to look at it properly yet.


Best bit is the dialing a number via keypad, much better than it used to.

Oh and you will have fun with the amount of:wave::thumb::buffer::argie::car::wall: available.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Ha ha yes i did see the number of icons for texts if thats what you call them.

Some are bizare, like a knife! Why would you want to send that??


----------

